# A loyal Bulls fan's love affair with the Kings



## Louie

I have to admit, going into the conference finals I really didn't care that much about the Kings, I just didn't want to see Shaq win another title (Sorry Laker fans-no offense). I never hated the Lakers, I just was getting kind of sick of them. To be honest though, I thought the Kings would be lucky to win two games. As I watched the series though, I grew to love this Kings team. They really played with heart, and i began to think that they could win the series. People say they choked in Gm7, and, well, some of them kinda did (Christie, Peja), but I would attribute that more to their lack of big game experience in comparison to the Laker players. But Bibby stepped up like I never thought possible, and Webber surprised me with his ability to play under pressure at least to some degree. Bibby is now my favorite player in the league (unless, of course, MJ comes back for another year), and I love this Kings team. I will always be a loyal Bulls fan, but otherwise the Kings are by far my favorite team other than them. You've got great fans, and Arco Arena reminds me of the old Chicago Stadium with it's loudness and intensity. The Pistons took the Lakers to 7 games in the 80's before beating them the next year in 5, and the Bulls took the Pistons to 7 games before beating them the following year in 4. So have faith, yours will be the next great NBA team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by *Louie *
> I have to admit, going into the conference finals I really didn't care that much about the Kings, I just didn't want to see Shaq win another title (Sorry Laker fans-no offense). I never hated the Lakers, I just was getting kind of sick of them. To be honest though, I thought the Kings would be lucky to win two games. As I watched the series though, I grew to love this Kings team. They really played with heart, and i began to think that they could win the series. People say they choked in Gm7, and, well, some of them kinda did (Christie, Peja), but I would attribute that more to their lack of big game experience in comparison to the Laker players. But Bibby stepped up like I never thought possible, and Webber surprised me with his ability to play under pressure at least to some degree. Bibby is now my favorite player in the league (unless, of course, MJ comes back for another year), and I love this Kings team. I will always be a loyal Bulls fan, but otherwise the Kings are by far my favorite team other than them. You've got great fans, and Arco Arena reminds me of the old Chicago Stadium with it's loudness and intensity. The Pistons took the Lakers to 7 games in the 80's before beating them the next year in 5, and the Bulls took the Pistons to 7 games before beating them the following year in 4. So have faith, yours will be the next great NBA team.


Don't say they'll win it next year. Shaq and Kobe plan on playing together for atleast another 6 years. 9-peat!


----------



## Shaqs big toe

*Re: Re: A loyal Bulls fan's love affair with the Kings*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> Don't say they'll win it next year. Shaq and Kobe plan on playing together for atleast another 6 years. 9-peat!


If Shaq keeps getting fatter (and more injured as a result) then the Lakers might only have a couple of years left in this 'dynasty'


----------



## Louie

*Mr.X*

Shaq has said that he will probably not play for more than two more years, and even if he stays it may not matter. The Kings may be able to beat them next year, Shaq or no Shaq.


----------



## Chops

Louie, don't try to reason with Mr. X.... He is as immature as they come.....

Anyways, I fell in love with this team last year, and now that they aqcuired Bibby and gained WCF experience they have a chance to be really special! :yes:


----------



## John

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Louie, don't try to reason with Mr. X.... He is as immature as they come.....
> 
> Anyways, I fell in love with this team last year, and now that they aqcuired Bibby and gained WCF experience they have a chance to be really special! :yes:


That maybe a bit harsh mod. X is just a loyal fan to me.


----------



## Chops

Then why were you asking his age?

Do you just sit here and critique me all day? Calling him immature, IMO, isn't an insult or anything. It is just the truth and I'm gonna speak the truth...


----------



## John

I am not questioning anything here man.

I was just wondering how he has the time to pad his posts. Like he has that much free time to do so? You know?


----------



## Chops

Oh, well obviously school is out for the Summer...


----------



## John

But you got to like X's passion for his team tho. Never miss a thing about his team.


----------



## Chops

I guess....

Hey, lets try to keep this thread on topic... :yes:


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Re: A loyal Bulls fan's love affair with the Kings*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> Don't say they'll win it next year. Shaq and Kobe plan on playing together for atleast another 6 years. 9-peat!


My Man


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Wrong*



> Originally posted by *Louie *
> Shaq has said that he will probably not play for more than two more years, and even if he stays it may not matter. The Kings may be able to beat them next year, Shaq or no Shaq.



You're wrong. He's recently stated that he would like to play another 6 or 7 years in the NBA. He said this after he said he'll only play 2 more. He said that he'll on play 2 more years because of his injuries...9-peat!

And Shaq was 315 last offseason. He was slim and not big at all. The only reason he got to 350 was because of the injuries that made him sit out practice and games. This season he'll be back down to 315-320...you watch and see.


----------



## Chops

Shaq at 315? :laugh: 

That's a stretch.....


It doesn't really matter how long he WANTS to play, it is a matter of if his body can hold up for another 5-7 years... I doubt it...


----------



## John

Shaq has his best season in 99-00. I thimk he still weighted 350 pounds at that time.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Shaq at 315? :laugh:


shaq weighed that much when he first started off in the nba...


----------



## Chops

I know. He is definately never going to be back down to 315. I would say that he played most of this season at 385+ pounds.......


----------



## BizzyRipsta

yeah, i think he did.

um, i don't know...i don't see him staying in the nba much longer.


----------



## John

Well, as long as Shaq is healthy, Kings no rings.


----------



## Chops

How do you figure? The Kings pushed the Lakers to the brink of elimination this season. The Lakers wil need to be prepared for an onslaught next season....


----------



## John

> Originally posted by *KC *
> How do you figure? The Kings pushed the Lakers to the brink of elimination this season. The Lakers wil need to be prepared for an onslaught next season....


Kobe wasn't himself for the first 3 games and Shaq didn't start to dominate after game 4.


----------



## Chops

Yeah, and we didn't have Peja... Your ponit?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Shaq*



> Originally posted by *KC *
> Shaq at 315? :laugh:
> 
> That's a stretch.....
> 
> 
> It doesn't really matter how long he WANTS to play, it is a matter of if his body can hold up for another 5-7 years... I doubt it...


He was listed at 315 last year. I watch all of the Lakers games, I would know. 

As you know, the NBA's listings are harsh, so it definitely isn't bigger than that. There is no way in hell that Shaq is 385.


----------



## Chops

You watch all of the Lakers games, so you know how much Shaq weighs? You can predict that through the TV screen? I can't believe I'm reading this nonsense.....


----------



## Louie

*Shaq's weight*

If anything, a player will lie for his official listings in order to make him look more favorable. Therefore, there is no way Shaq is less than his listed weight. When you see him in games, he looks noticeably bigger than even 1999, when he was still pretty big. Of course I can't prove this, but I heard that a sorce affiliated with the Lakers told the media that he had weighed in at 385 just before the playoffs, and that seems about right to me. I'm sure Shaq in his heart would like play long enough to win 9 titles, but his body may not allow him to do so. When you're carrying that much weight up and down the floor game in and game out, it's going to wear down on your feet and legs. Even if he has corrective surgery, his toe will probably only get worse. Trust me, I know a guy with a similar condition who weighs in the 280-300 lb. range-and he doesn't even play basketball. Anyway, I admire Mr.X's belief in his team, but I really believe that the Kings will be champions by this time next year. The Lakers have had a great run, and they're still at least among the two best teams in the league easily, but the Kings are on the upswing while Shaq may be on his downswing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by *KC *
> You watch all of the Lakers games, so you know how much Shaq weighs? You can predict that through the TV screen? I can't believe I'm reading this nonsense.....


The players weight's are stated before the game begins. Everyone knows that.:yes:


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> The players weight's are stated before the game begins. Everyone knows that.:yes:


Well, then you are making the assumption that listed weights are actually correct. I think we have seen enough examples to know that that isn't the case.....


----------



## bebop

Totally agree. Consider the following:

Charles Barkeley was listed at 6'-7 but during one televised game our beloved anchorman Grant Napear observed that "Guess what folks, he was standing next to Danny Ainge (6'-5) in practice, and Ainge is taller than Barkeley..."

If the height of an NBA player, which is pretty much set by the time they reach legal drinking age, is not always accurate; how can their listed weight, which basically changes on a consistent basis, be trusted?? 

For more information on the art of lying about one's weight, consult your girlfriend/sister/female friend.

On the other hand, I do see why some people say Shaq is slimmer than we think. NBA teams measure height with shoes right? So, they probably measure weight with shoes too! And since no one wants to see Shaq naked (STOP! NO, DON'T even try to picture it!!!), he's probably clothed when he stepped on the scale. So you minus the weight of the shoe + clothes from his weight.... WAIT A MINUTE. I heard that the camera adds 10 pounds to your body!! He's actually 10 pds lighter in person than on TV! So you subtract the shoes, clothes, and 10 pounds; and Shaq's weight comes out to........ uh....... 

...... same as my house.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> Totally agree. Consider the following:
> 
> Charles Barkeley was listed at 6'-7 but during one televised game our beloved anchorman Grant Napear observed that "Guess what folks, he was standing next to Danny Ainge (6'-5) in practice, and Ainge is taller than Barkeley..."
> 
> If the height of an NBA player, which is pretty much set by the time they reach legal drinking age, is not always accurate; how can their listed weight, which basically changes on a consistent basis, be trusted??
> 
> For more information on the art of lying about one's weight, consult your girlfriend/sister/female friend.
> 
> On the other hand, I do see why some people say Shaq is slimmer than we think. NBA teams measure height with shoes right? So, they probably measure weight with shoes too! And since no one wants to see Shaq naked (STOP! NO, DON'T even try to picture it!!!), he's probably clothed when he stepped on the scale. So you minus the weight of the shoe + clothes from his weight.... WAIT A MINUTE. I heard that the camera adds 10 pounds to your body!! He's actually 10 pds lighter in person than on TV! So you subtract the shoes, clothes, and 10 pounds; and Shaq's weight comes out to........ uh.......
> 
> ...... same as my house.


LMAO!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> Totally agree. Consider the following:
> 
> Charles Barkeley was listed at 6'-7 but during one televised game our beloved anchorman Grant Napear observed that "Guess what folks, he was standing next to Danny Ainge (6'-5) in practice, and Ainge is taller than Barkeley..."
> 
> If the height of an NBA player, which is pretty much set by the time they reach legal drinking age, is not always accurate; how can their listed weight, which basically changes on a consistent basis, be trusted??
> 
> For more information on the art of lying about one's weight, consult your girlfriend/sister/female friend.
> 
> On the other hand, I do see why some people say Shaq is slimmer than we think. NBA teams measure height with shoes right? So, they probably measure weight with shoes too! And since no one wants to see Shaq naked (STOP! NO, DON'T even try to picture it!!!), he's probably clothed when he stepped on the scale. So you minus the weight of the shoe + clothes from his weight.... WAIT A MINUTE. I heard that the camera adds 10 pounds to your body!! He's actually 10 pds lighter in person than on TV! So you subtract the shoes, clothes, and 10 pounds; and Shaq's weight comes out to........ uh.......
> 
> ...... same as my house.


Funny stuff! :laugh: 

Come by more often bebop....


----------



## JerryWest

Lakers got better w/ Rush  wee... better bench... 

I think Shaq will play 2-5 more years...

which is 5 to 8 peat 

Anyway, Shaq can keep playing but he won't be as good as he is now. Which isn't bad, because shaq at 70% is still the best center in the league by far due to a drought in the center position.

I think shaq is in the 350-365 range persoanlly. His weight varies though, higher at begining, lower by playoff time.


----------



## Louie

Look, I'm glad that all you Laker fans have faith in your team, but I hope you don't really believe that you're gonna have a 5-8 peat, cause if you do you're setting yourself up for a big dissapointment. With or without Shaq, they'll may not get past the Kings next year.


----------



## Killuminati

A 5-8 peat?! High standards you laker fans set for your team. Shaq wont even be around after maybe 2 years and you think you'll win it with just kobe?! :no: sorry guys...

Im convinced that the Kings will represent the west this year after that great playoff performance and finally a new king will be crowned.


----------



## DP

Blazers have all but disappeared after taking lakeshow to game 7 in WCF in 2000. We heard a lot from Portlandfans how it was gonna be their year next year. I will believe it when I see it. Lakers will still be favorites to win it all in 2003 barring a catastrophic injury to Kobe/Shaq.


----------



## Louie

You're right, they will be the favorites. But the Blazers weren't missing their second leading scorer when they took the Lakers to 7, and they had noone with Bibby's poise and confidence, which lead to their self-destruction. Either way, it will be a great series to look forward to.


----------



## shobe42

Stop talkin' how the kings missed Peja the Kings have so much depth that it didn't matter if Peja was there the diff. would be that Bibby and Hedo wouldn't have had such terrific series. The Kings have always played better missing one of the stars anyway. They've always played better without C-Webb, and now they played better w/o Peja they have one star too many.

Don't get excited this year you guys caught the Lakers by surprise and we barely got buy but next year we'll be ready and the Kings are gonna have to up their game a lot. 

Hopefully Kobe won't get his food poisioning next year. For all of you who just know basketball and not fitness losing two or three pounds due to sickness is extremely detrimental to an extremely fit athlete like Kobe, but losing ten to twelve pounds like Kobe did is ridiculous. A lot of people don't understand that.


----------



## Chops

Oh yeah, we lost our all-star, but it doesn't matter because we have so much depth.  Stop this nonsense....


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Oh yeah, we lost our all-star, but it doesn't matter because we have so much depth.  Stop this nonsense....


Its not nonsense  . If Peja would've played then it means that other people that had a good series wouldn't have played as much, hence they wouldn't have been as productive. And besides, Fox should be known as the "Peja-Stopper" so I would be glad that Hedo played instead of Peja.


----------



## shobe42

*KC read the whole post please*

I also said that the Kings are known to play better when one of their stars is missing


----------



## ken pham

Kings fans talk about how the Kings pushed the Lakers to 7 games and how the Kings will win next year, that's ridiculous. u all remember the Blazers in 2000 right? they pushed the lakers to game 7 and then what happened to them the following year? They got swept. That's exactly what will happen to the Kings next year. So do not have high hope on your team until the Lakers no longer in the NBA(I don't when) Kings fan.


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> Kings fans talk about how the Kings pushed the Lakers to 7 games and how the Kings will win next year, that's ridiculous. u all remember the Blazers in 2000 right? they pushed the lakers to game 7 and then what happened to them the following year? They got swept. That's exactly what will happen to the Kings next year. So do not have high hope on your team until the Lakers no longer in the NBA(I don't when) Kings fan.


why can't the kings and kings fans have high hope? it's low expectations and pessimism that will get them no where.

history repeats itself sometimes, but that doesn't mean that it will repeat itself all the time. am i supposed to think that the nets aren't going to make it to the finals just because the sixers didn't make it to the finals a second time this past season?


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> Its not nonsense  . If Peja would've played then it means that other people that had a good series wouldn't have played as much, hence they wouldn't have been as productive. And besides, Fox should be known as the "Peja-Stopper" so I would be glad that Hedo played instead of Peja.


**insult deleted - DP** No matter how you slice it, Peja's injury hurt the Kings depth. Yeah, Turkoglu stepped up, but when Peja is healthy, he is an all-star, and Turkoglu adds great energy off the bench. That was cut off due to the injury.


----------



## Wiggum

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you being deprived of oxygen to the brain? No matter how you slice it, Peja's injury hurt the Kings depth. Yeah, Turkoglu stepped up, but when Peja is healthy, he is an all-star, and Turkoglu adds great energy off the bench. That was cut off due to the injury.


KC, don't you get it...? It's actually GOOD that we didn't have Peja Stojakovic, the All-Star small forward who averaged 21 PPG, has a .410+ 3P%, and won the 3-pt. shootout! Silly Kings fan...   :laugh:


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> KC, don't you get it...? It's actually GOOD that we didn't have Peja Stojakovic, the All-Star small forward who averaged 21 PPG, has a .410+ 3P%, and won the 3-pt. shootout! Silly Kings fan...   :laugh:


Yeah, maybe if they lost Kobe it would actually be better because then someone else like Devean George would step up! Plus, we all know that Doug Christie is a "Kobe-stopper" anyways...


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

You all make the point of Portland in 2002. But Portland didn't have three years leading up. Remember the Chicago-Detroit series of the late 80's-early 90's.

The Kings aren't scared of the Lakers or the playoffs anymore.

The point of "as long as Shaq is around. no one else will win" is retarded. Shaq has been in the league how many years? How many championships he got? 

IMO Shaq is getting worse every year. Ever since his MVP year, his play has gone down and he is not getting better. IMO Duncan passed up Shaq as the best player in the league last year. 

To say that no one else has a chance is very naive when you needed help from Dick to get by this year.


----------



## DP

_*YAWN*_ 

Wake me up when the next playoffs roll around.


----------



## g-dog-rice

*Re: Re: A loyal Bulls fan's love affair with the Kings*



> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't say they'll win it next year. Shaq and Kobe plan on playing together for atleast another 6 years. 9-peat!


Yeah, plan to win a long, long time!  :yes:


----------



## Louie

We want you to keep posting here, but if you're going to make a statement like that you should at least give some rationalization.


----------



## Pinball

Louie I get the feeling that you don't have alot of respect for Shaq. I feel the same way. I think he is every bit as effective as Jordan but lacks his drive, desire, and mental toughness. What do you think?


----------



## Wiggum

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Louie I get the feeling that you don't have alot of respect for Shaq. I feel the same way. I think he is every bit as effective as Jordan but lacks his drive, desire, and mental toughness. What do you think?


I think he's a good player...but I do have some...ahem, issues with him.

He doesn't have any respect for anyone else. Why should I respect someone who doesn't show respect? Jordan was known for doing some trash talking but I think he respected the challenge of playing against other great athletes like himself. I don't see that with O'Neal. This kind of leads into my next issue with him.

He wants a double standard for how he treats people and how he gets treated. I'll give you an example. In the Bulls/Lakers game when O'Neal swung at Miller's back, you can see on the highlights that after a dunk earlier in the game O'Neal swings his arm around and backhands Miller in the back of the head after a dunk. Then, when Miller and Oakley foul O'Neal, he gets offended and swings at Miller, with Miller's back turned! What did you expect, O'Neal, when you start doing that kind of crap to other players?! He thinks it's OK to backhand someone in the back of the head, but if Miller (it was really Oakley) fouls him back, well, then it's ON! Come on...


----------



## Louie

Great points by both of you. Pinball, I totally agree with you about Shaq's drive. Imagine if you could transplant Jordan's heart and mind into Shaq's body- you'd have a player that would be completely unstoppable. As it is, Shaq will never control a game the way Jordan did because he has never had Jordan's ability to rise to any occasion and, while he has improved his ft's, I still wouldn't wqant him at the line with the season on the balance. I also agree with you, Wiggum, about Shaq's being disrespectful. The Kings a good WNBA team? That's a rediculous statement. I can't wait to see his face if and when the Kings beat him next year (notice I said "if"- I'm not guaranteeing anything). On the other hand, Kobe, though i feel he's overrated by those who put him in the same catagory as Jordan, is a player that while I may dislike him I have alot of respect for how hard he's worked to get where he is.


----------

